# Old ones; new ones; loved ones; forgotten ones



## Lardibutts (Jul 1, 2008)

_Wasnt there an old big band leader who always introduced his radio programmes with this thread title catchphrase? _

Continuing with the "Debbie" debate, those were interesting replies about systematically going through the old dims library stories and


> either rejecting them totally, sending them to the Discard Room if they are incomplete, or migrating them to Recent Additions.


Ive really enjoyed most of the refurbed oldies, this is probably the first Ive groaned over. 
It appears the only criteria you apply for rejection is total non compliance with the current guidelines (Ive been reading the "Found something disturbing" thread) 

Since all three of us decided Debbie was dross, can there not be some other _qualitative _filter that can avert the time wasting drudgery of refurbing no hopers?

For example could you use the number of hits a story has received over a given time period  this was always the way of managing old style lending libraries.


----------



## Risible (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish all the stories I've edited (and read while doing so) where as lively, entertaining and well written as yours, Lardibutts. From my comparatively limited reading of the Library's offerings (as compared to you, an "old timer" [if I may] here, say, or Observer), that's just not so. Some of the stories have been shockingly bad, IMO. Yet, those same stories will net compliments and encouragement to "Post more!" And they'll have as high a view count as anyone else's.

Go figure. _*shrugs*


_


----------



## Observer (Jul 2, 2008)

> Old ones; new ones; loved ones; forgotten ones



Yes, this was part of the traditional intro to the BBC Radio program of Semprini Serenade, hosted by Alberto Semprini from 1957 to 1982. Wikipedia has an article about it here.

You are correct that "total non compliance with the current guidelines" is normally the only case for complete rejection. This is per the instructions of our webmaster, who wishes us to optimize freedom of fantasy. As Ris has noted, even "shockingly bad" stories "net compliments and encouragement to "Post more!" And they'll have as high a view count as anyone else's." That from a trained librarian and former Dimensions cover girl.

My experience is the same. "Lunchbreak" - longer and aesthetically superior was posted a little over six hours later, yet "Debbie" at this writing has over 600 more viewings. Why? Apparently because "Force Feeding XXXG" stories are less common and more in demand than ones labeled "Curvewatching, ~SWG." And we have one of our Writers Guild writers offering to develop Debbie to a fuller degree.

His offer willl be accepted.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 3, 2008)

Observer said:


> Yes, this was part of the traditional intro to the BBC Radio program of Semprini Serenade, hosted by Alberto Semprini from 1957 to 1982. Wikipedia has an article about it here.


Yes of course Semprini. For some reason I'd thought it one of the American Bandleaders from the WWII era.
It was always uttered with such a cheesy foreign accent, I remember it well, I used to be much older then, Im younger than that now. 

*Main point of this post*: Im really pleased this exchange has resulted in Debbie being worked over. If ever a girl needed working over, its sad old Debbie. 

And as ever it is fascinating to have snippets of info about the mods work (e.g. the hits on Debbie compared to Lunchbreak really surprised me). 
Plus more disclosure about Ris! So shes also been a librarian _as well as _a centre fold twice-over! My awe knows no bounds. So how many WG stories has she moderated about librarians being covertly fantasised over by blobs like me trying to hide behind a book in a corner of their library? 
Confession: I was age 8 when I first started doing this,


Risible said:


> I wish all the stories I've edited (and read while doing so) where as lively, entertaining and well written as yours


and what's more none of those librarians were as kind and as patiently forgiving as you, sweet Ris. 
About my writing, I've sort of run low on juice. I think the last one - Sabbatical - is a bit too obvious (it's had noticably fewer hits, which maybe confirms this criticism). But I'll try to crank up soon just to nudge it over the finishing line.


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 6, 2008)

I feel like all Ive been doing lately is sticking my nose into other peoples threads, but this is a good discussion, so here I go again with my opinion. Not so much about the Debbie debate (although I would be interested to know if the story is old enough to be responsible for the trend of using the main female characters name as the story title.), Im more interested in the discussion about what gets views and comments. The Lunchbreak story Observer mentioned got some high praise, and rightfully so. It seems to me, however, the less realistic a story is the better it seems to fare in the library. As if people come here to get away from reality, which to me makes sense since harsh reality can be easily found on the rest of the boards where they talk about politics and whatnot.

Thats not to say I think I have what people read the most figured out by any means. In fact the story I wrote that is my least favorite and I wish I could disown completely is the one that I still get the most messages about asking for more of.

ec


----------



## Risible (Jul 6, 2008)

EC, such drama, always stirring up stuff here in the Library. Careful, or we'll banish you to Hyde Park. 

I don't pay a lot of attention to which stories get the most views, but I did advise one author here (he was complaining about the lack of comments and views) to add spice (i.e., sex) to the next installment of his very well-written story, so I could add the ~Sex html tag to the title line. I believe it resulted in more views.

I have to say, I cannot account for people's tastes. Take rep for example. There are some members here on Dims who have all kinds of rep, and I don't think their posts are all that exceptional. I also don't know why some stories get positive comments, whereas stories that *I *deem "better" get none at all.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 6, 2008)

elroycohen said:


> I feel like all Ive been doing lately is sticking my nose into other peoples threads



Not at all, very honoured to have you aboard ec.

I've finally managed to get off my lardy butt and complete another post to "The Sabbatical Year" away down in the "extreme special interests" archive. That tag describes me so neatly.


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 6, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Risible*
> Careful, or we'll banish you to Hyde Park.



I dont think Id last 30 seconds in Hyde Park (isnt there one in Cincinnati?). Yet here I am with more.

I think timing plays a big a role as anything. Not that I have any specific examples but there definitely seems to be stretches where nothing gets commented on. Other times comments seem to come rapid fire for multiple stories that would seem to have nothing in common.

ec


----------

